# SODAPOPBOB



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 25, 2021)

What happened to SODAPOPBOB?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 25, 2021)

Probably got locked out of his account like I did back then due to updates and had to make a new account?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 25, 2021)

I think its SodaBob now.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 25, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I think its SodaBob now.


I FEEL LIKE A FOOL ! Haha. I was thinking; “I swear I remember someone saying in a recent post where’s SodaBob when you need him”. At least I had honest intentions for making sure the old fella was alright.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 26, 2021)

I had a conversation with Him about a month ago, questions on a bottle I had. He goes by SodaBob. He always has a ton of info.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2021)

That was probably me saying not so long ago where's sodapopbob when you need him. Think he did shorten his name to something like SodaBob. He seems to drop in very sporadically. He'll post 3 times in a day then you won't hear from him for Months. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2021)

HMMM, Just checked & Bob was last in here Today at 2:10 PM but seems he had nothing to Post about?


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That was probably me saying not so long ago where's sodapopbob when you need him. Think he did shorten his name to something like SodaBob. He seems to drop in very sporadically. He'll post 3 times in a day then you won't hear from him for Months. LEON.


Interesting. Sounds like some kind of old west story. *in a hillbilly accent* “Ye man speakith tzree times a deay for a deay and ye speakith 3 moths latter aggain” - Old man Joe, 1894.



*  Only known photo of “Old man Joe”*


----------

